# Blue Sky Bee Supply



## Intheswamp

Sounds like some fast response. The proof is when you see actual movement of the package when looking at the tracking information. 

Here's hoping it arrives by the weekend for you!!! :thumbsup: 

Ed


----------



## gone2seed

Good for them.Please keep us posted.I have a little problem with one of the major suppliers and, depending on how they handle it,may be looking for a new source.


----------



## Brandy

Indeed, that shipment was here by Friday mid afternoon!! Make that the supplier of the week! Thanks Blue Sky!!


----------



## AstroBee

Yes, every time I have interacted with Blue Sky I've been more than pleased with the level of effort and professionalism that they demonstrate. They made a very special order for me once and quickly respond to questions even after normal business hours. This is a great company and I wish them much success.


----------



## KQ6AR

I also had a good experience with bluesky. http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/


----------



## virginiawolf

I had a good experience wth them. No problems! Good Communication!!


----------



## Nichols747

+1 for Bluesky! Timely responses, helped me calculate best order for shipping costs, and gave me the best price of all the "major" retailers!


----------



## blueskybeesupply

We wanted to take a moment and thank all of our customers for their business in 2012. It's been a wild year. We are in the process of moving into our new location in Ravenna, Ohio. This new location will allow us to serve you better with new products and support.

We have been working hard to add new items for 2013, such as the 4 oz. Muth jar (which we will be opening up for pre-order next week). We will continue to strive towards providing better service and appreciate all of your patronage over the years as we've grown.

Again, thank you for all you do for beekeeping!


----------



## blueskybeesupply

We have continued to add new staff in 2014, so we will be ready for your orders. We appreciate your past and future business.

Don't hesitate to contact us if you have questions!

Note: Our new 6 oz. bear will be shipping next week!


----------



## honeyman46408

Blue Sky was "Johnny on the spot" @ IBA meeting last week in Indy. saved me a bunch on shipping thanks again Jamie


----------



## BoilerJim

I'll second what Ed said. I bought about $200 worth of glass and plastic bottles and jars that would have been quite expensive if I had to pay shipping. I paid no shipping by picking it up at the IBA meeting. Thanks Blue Sky.


----------



## AstroBee

Once again I had the pleasure of doing business with bluesky. What a great company! Amazing customer service! Strongly recommend.


----------



## TWall

I just made my first order with Blue Sky. I was very happy with the service and products ordered. Jamie was very patient and answered my questions by e mail before ordering. The shipment arrived quickly and tracking was included.

Tom


----------



## Moots

Thought I'd add a +1 for the compliments about the Blue Sky experience...I saw their booth at the ABF convention in January and ordered my Sundance II Pollen trap from them recently. Good price, good communication, quick shipment....ALL GOOD! It was my first order from them, but I'm sure it won't be my last.


----------



## honeyman46408

honeyman46408 said:


> Blue Sky was "Johnny on the spot" @ IBA meeting last week in Indy. saved me a bunch on shipping thanks again Jamie


and again @ Indy "Beeschool" yesterday 2/2/16 picked up my order, saves a LOT on shipping


----------



## Mountain Man

Everytime I order from this company I get great products and timely shipped, and excellent customer service!!!


Steve


----------



## jmgi

I'm only a state away from Blue Sky, if I order before 3-4 p.m. I get my order the very next day as long as its during the work week. You can't beat that for shipping time.


----------



## blueskybeesupply

Thanks to all! We appreciate all of our customers. We just hired a bunch of new people last month, who are now up to good speed. We look forward to offering even better service.

Check out all of our unique high-quality items at every day low prices! If anyone wants one of our beautiful nearly 100 page catalogs, you can email us or order off the website (digital version for download is available too).


----------



## agralogix

:thumbsup:


----------



## SmokeEater2

I have never had a bad experience with Blue Sky. They always ship fast and my orders have all been correct. 

Excellent folks to deal with in my opinion.


----------



## blueskybeesupply

Wow, this thread is almost 10 years old and we are still owned by the same people and work just as hard!


----------



## MJC417

blueskybeesupply said:


> Wow, this thread is almost 10 years old and we are still owned by the same people and work just as hard!


I placed an order last year and got great service and fast shipping. Thank you


----------

